# Battle Brush Studios set sails - Freebooter's Fate (Empire, Brotherhood)



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

Hey guys, 

as fate would have it I'm doing a lot of Freebooter's Fate lately and in the near future so I thought I put them together in one project log. First a large Empire warband, after that it's a large Brotherhood warband ALONG with some more Brotherhood minis for a third client. Funny how these things come up, last time I worked on some Freebooter's Fate minis was in late 2012 if I remember correctly.

Anyway, if you don't know what Freebooter's Fate is - in very few words it's a fantasy skirmish game with a pirates theme. The miniatures are all done by the insanely skilled Werner Klocke. He does amazing sculpts and is one of the sculptors amongst the Big Names in the industry who isn't only very good but also has a particular style to him AND is quite the master of sculpting females, only rivalled by of course Kev White of Hasslefree minis.

For a longer review of the game the ever so great Meeples and Miniatures Podcast recently had an in-depth review of the game, in episode #126. Definately give it a listen if you don't listen to each episode anyway.

SO, on to the miniatures. First I'm working on the Empire warband. It's about 22 figures in total if I remember correctly and there's not much time. Here we got the first five models:










Hope you like them.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

You make my brushes sad..... :cray:



Great work again, Sig! :good:


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Excellent painting , I'm loving the cloak!


----------



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

@Tawa:  thanks, pal!
@Oldman78: Thank you. There's a lot more cloaks in this warband to come. 


Here's a new WIP of the next batch of figures:









Things get fancier from now on.


Another little thing - between March and June the updates on my website www.battlebrushstudios.com have been ..let's say a bit irregular (due to technical difficulties, some real life stuff, etc) This is remedied now and new updates pop up roughly every three to five days so pop over if you want to see some stuff.


----------



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

Update!









The Asaltores (with the coats) are finished now, same with Ahondaro (pickaxe guy). From the last update, Teniente Máton (pistol lady) is also finished, Cazador Comadreja (guy with breastplate) still needs a tiny bit of work I think. Not quite happy with him. But I think I'll finish the Marines fist (latest picture in the left). Hope you like them!


----------



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

The warband is about halfway done!

Here are the first 13 models, two of them need a little more work.


----------



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

Update!










First Mate, Capitan Leon and - by special request  - Torpe

Hope you like them so far, even though there isn't much to see yet.




edit: I realized that I hadn't posted a picture of the finished powdered guy yet. Here he is, amongst is red army friends.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

More excellent work mate, but the mini at the rear middle of the group shot with the pistol in his left hand pointing to the sky, his eyes look off, almost looks like he has no pupils, could I just be cant make it out on the pic,


----------



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

@Oldman78: Thanks for the comment. Yeah, I wasn't sure about the guy. I was trying to pull off some fancy eyes but his eyes are a bit too beady for it to work properly. I redid them a little now.











Here we got some old, some new, in various stages of being almost finished to completely finished.


----------



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

Update on the Freebooter's Fate Brotherhood warband:










The little lanky fella in the front right with the dagger risen to throw is WIP. Hope you like them so far.


----------



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

Just a quick little update with three more minis:










The lady in the left you may remember me doing in late 2012 IIRC. Twice, even. So this is the third time I'm painting the mini. The old guy in the middle is an amazing sculpt. Very funny. I like the lady in the right too, unfortunately the casting around the mask and her eyes especially seem to be a little wobbly for some reason. Maybe I'm just misinterpreting the mini though.


----------



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

Update!










Hope you like it.


----------



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

A few more Freebooter's Fate guys:









The two in the middle are finished, the guys in the left and right still are WIP. That eccentric guy in the right is really a crazy cool model.


----------



## Tha Tall One (Aug 16, 2008)

Aren't they *all* eccentric? And crazy?


Alright, and cool as well. No really, I like them!


----------



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

Tha Tall One said:


> Aren't they *all* eccentric? And crazy?
> ...



Good point.  But out of all of them he's wearing a very elaborate costume to make people poop their pants.


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

Damn! This is fantastic mate. Top quality work, and very beautiful models


----------



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

@JAMOB: Thanks very much. And I agree - the models are amazing. 


After an annoying cold and some shenannigans before that today I got back to do proper stuff and you can hardly get any more proper than some of those mighty fine Brotherhood models. The two in the middle, The Raven and the Queen of Shadows (such amazingly lovely figures. Loved doing the QoS again and I'm blown away by The Raven. Really proud how the colour scheme on her worked out). The two in the left and right are WIP. Really like the red lady too though. She probably got involved with the Brotherhood but thought "why dress up in all grey and black if I can dress up like a goshdarned superhero with a crossbow?".


----------



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

Some really great work there, well done. 

Are they the same scale as warhammer? Seeing some potential standins for female vampires.


----------



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

Thanks @Gunslinger. I would say that they're about 32mm foot to eye so a little taller than GW figures. And of course the style is quite different (insert rant about CAD-designed figures versus proper traditional sculpting here  ). But I could see them work for vampires.


----------



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

First off, a mercenary for the Imperial warband, so he's wearing a little red and turquoise:









I wanted to make this one look really handsome and pretty much like the most awesome dude in the history of mankind. The kind of exotic danger dude you'd find in a penny novel and such. So he got these eyes.











Here's half-face-half-skull dude. Very, very cool model again. He's part of the Brotherhood warband.


















Speaking of whom...










Aw yeah, done and done.  Hope you like them!


----------



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

Well, here are the last two of the Imperial Armada for Freebooter's Fate:










Gunpowder Mary and Not-Lara-Croft-as-a-Pirate. They're still both WIP but have to be finished by next Saturday.

Speaking of which - next Saturday of course is VIVAT II. I'll haul the big glass showcase (and smaller ones) down to tin figure museum Katzelsdorf, pack up some historical figures to showcase, bunch of painting stuff, some lamps and so on, business cards, models and so on and be at the show! Hope to get a bit more time this year to get around to have a look at the tables some more. Looking forward to meeting people of the historical wargaming community again too. We only really have two events throughout the year and it's good to see the people who attend them. There'll be great tables as well of course. Last year we made it into Miniature Wargames magazine.


----------



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

Heyhey, here's a preview of the Imperial Armada warband I just finished. Detail pics are to follow!












Hope you like ithem!


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

That verdigris'd barrel is ace. Nice job!


----------



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

@Vaz: Thanks very much! To be honest I had the thing all finished but then I thought "oh what the hell" and verdigrised that mother up! 



Last night when brushing mah teef I came to several horrible conclusions about my existence, life, death and the universe. To get rid of these thoughts I decided to think of miniatures and came to another, even ore horrifying thought - I remembered that I never posted the finished pictures of the Imperial Armada Freebooter's Fate warband. I converted them to Jpeg but never finished them because I was too busy with preparations for VIVAT. So here we go:
































































































































Hard to say anything about these models I haven't said before for about 20 times. They are great minis, amazingly well cast, really solid, characterful sculpts from the hands of a true master. Sure, not everybody likes them but this usually is the mark or goodity. (or suckiness. God, these Kingdom Death models are lame. Laaaaaaaaaaame. Laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa-haaaaaaaaaammmeeeee! In SO many ways. Contact me if you want me to paint one of your Kingdom Death models for you any time. I'll make you a good price. :friends: . Yeah, it's Sunday, so I'm being "opinionated" again.  Bear with me, folks. )


----------



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

Okay peeps, let's take up right where we left off. Here are some new WIP Batattori(?), giving mixed signals:


----------



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

Piccina is finished!
























































Hope you like her.


----------

